# Redhat 6.2 - routing



## Zisenmann (3. September 2003)

Hiho, 

hab zuhause eine linux-kiste zum eingerichtet und es ist schon alles konfiguriert und betriebsbereit. Jetzt stehe ich nur noch vor dem Problem ihm beizubringen: 

"Bitte route von eth0 auf eth1!"  

How can I do this? Habe schon was gelesen von ip-chains aber recht kapiert hab ich das noch nicht. Jedenfalls _wo_ genau das steht. Eine Firewall ist dann natürlich der nächste Schritt und das wird auch nicht so einfach schätze ich ... 

Bin zwar kein Linux neuling mehr (würde mich jedenfalls nicht mehr so bezeichnen) stehe hier aber doch vor einem gewissen Problem. 

greetz 
tom


----------



## Habenix (3. September 2003)

Ist das ip_forwarding eingestellt?

cat  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

wenn da ne 1 steht musst du nix mehr machen

wenn nicht folgendes eingeben (als root)


*echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward*

Gruß

Habenix


----------

